# I might know the answer to all our problems!!



## sliznode26 (Feb 23, 2005)

I have been reading a lot of the threads posted here and many of them are rough idling, stalling and overall frustration. I have the same problems going on with my car and have replaced the distributor, cap, rotor, spark plugs,cleaned the sensors (MAF, air intake) and a mechanic, though a poor one, steamed off the electrical connections and cleaned out my fuel intake. That solved a problem i was having with sputtering at low speeds and when accelerating but the stalling and poor idle persisted. A run on the codes revealed the cam sensor, MAF sensor, Insufficient coolant temp but i knew that the cam sensor could not be one of the problems because the distributor was new. A better mechanic diagnosed the car and has determined that there are bad wires in the engine wiring harness. He said they were frayed and as a result, shorting out intermittently and causing the car to kill. Very frustrating when it dies and you need to be somewhere. Anyway, he suggested looking the the salvage yard for the portion of the harness connecting to the distributor, and other sensors. if you look at the harness and follow the wires, they bundle and there are two connections wrapped in tape. the problem lies somewhere in front of the second connection and that portion needs to be replaced. Anyway , hope that helps somebody, ill keep you all posted on how it goes with my car. Incidentally, my car has 170,000 miles on it and has not really had problems until this surfaced 2 months ago.

sliznode26


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

If the harness is frayed why not just shink wrap the individaul wires after cleaning and repairing them instead of getting a whole engine harness. Also were the volt drops on the power and ground sides checked because I have seen very few actual defective harnesses on this new of a Nissan unless in an accident and in these numbers. I would use a voltmeter to determine if there is a problem with the voltage supply or ground circuit because I think corrosion would be a bigger issue.

Troy


----------

